# Tonality is based on a harmonic model; serial music is not



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Yes, it's very simple. Tonality is reference to a tonic note, just as higher harmonics are related to a fundamental tone. This fundamental is the "complete" tone, and the harmonics are smaller, constituent parts of it. This is expressed as ratios, in relation to "1" just as all fractions are.

Moreover, this is the way the ear hears, from "bottom" (fundamental) to "top" (harmonics). This is why chord inversion works in tonality; C-E-G/E-C-G/G-C-E are all heard as the same chord, a C major triad.

In serial inversion, C-E-G becomes C-Ab-F, which is different, an F minor triad. This is because 12-tone and serial music is not based on a harmonic model; the harmonic hierarchy is gone. It is NOT tonal music, because its hierarchy makes no reference to a root. This can be proven several different ways.

So if any harmonic effect is present in "non-tonal" music, it is not due to there being reference to a tonic; it is there for other reasons, either put there by the composer, or as a result of how the ear hears it, but not as part of its inherent structure. 

The harmonic model is not built-in to music based on serial procedures; serialism is based on relative interval values related to the intervals present in the set, not to a single reference "tonic" note.

12-tone and serial music's hierarchy is not "recursive," as tonality's is; this is why the "circle" model works in tonality, but serial procedures are best seen on a straight number-line.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

You got this right, millionrainbows!

I've just finished a semester of 20th century theory class, and I've learned a great deal about set theory and dodecophony. To put what you said in technical terms, Tonal music is dependent on diatonic collections, whereas Atonal music is dependent only on the relations of interval classes as well as ic sets, often being non-diatonic.

Would you be interested to know more?


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Huilunsoittaja;bt1840 said:


> You got this right, millionrainbows!
> 
> I've just finished a semester of 20th century theory class, and I've learned a great deal about set theory and dodecophony. To put what you said in technical terms, Tonal music is dependent on diatonic collections, whereas Atonal music is dependent only on the relations of interval classes as well as ic sets, often being non-diatonic.
> 
> Would you be interested to know more?


Sure, man! Sorry I am so slow...I just discovered this "comments" function.


----------

